# Vince Flynn - The new Tom Clancy?



## Sam (Apr 24, 2008)

I've read four of his novels so far, and they've all been thrill-a-minute page-turners. He doesn't write as much technical prose as Clancy, but his books are non-stop action the whole way. _Transfer of Power _was one of the best recent books I've read, and _Term Limits _was highly enjoyable. 

For those of you unfamiliar with his work, take a look here: 

Amazon.com: vince flynn

In my opinion, he's still not as good as the master, but definitely worth reading if you're into that genre. 

Sam.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, Sam.

He appears to be prolific as well.


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2008)

No problem, ST. I actually stumbled on _Term Limits _in my local library. It was a fascinating read, and I haven't stopped reading him since. 

Not quite as prolific as Clancy, but yeah, prolific nonetheless. 

When Clancy keeps pumping out crap like _The Bear and the Dragon_, it's up to people like Flynn to set the standards. The master is slowly being usurped by his proteges, and unless he comes back with something huge, he will surely lose the crown of best current thriller writer. 

Sam.


----------

